# Pickens



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about heading out to Ft. Pickens this weekend, anyone know if there is any sheepshead biting out there yet?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't know but the pier is closed this afternoon they are cleaning under it qith divers and doing species research.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I just called, the pier is open!


----------

